
Show HN: Jolteon – Babel/Electron/React/Browserify/Sass application stack - vulpino
https://github.com/vulpino/jolteon
======
alfonsodev
Thanks for putting this together. Feature request: A branch that includes
redux. [https://github.com/reactjs/redux](https://github.com/reactjs/redux)

~~~
vulpino
I'll look into it, thank you!

~~~
mst
The reactuate react+redux+stuff stack may provide useful prior art therefore.

------
antjanus
"Gets the stupid work done so you can actually make something." I really like
that line. I hate boilerplates in general but that line just draws me in to
use it.

------
hayksaakian
I thought all the cool kids were using webpack instead of browserify now?

~~~
glifchits
And using npm scripts instead of gulp?

~~~
progx
You use npm scripts instead of grunt not gulp. ;)

~~~
zephod
The highly popular React Starter Kit disagrees:

[https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-
kit/commit/ed14145...](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-
kit/commit/ed1414567d5a34990873f5d9202b724dabe2ce09)

------
kevining
Nice. I built something similar recently, though not as fleshed out. It does
use webpack for hot reloading on save:
[https://github.com/KevinGrandon/electron-
boilerplate](https://github.com/KevinGrandon/electron-boilerplate)

And here is another popular boilerplate:
[https://github.com/chentsulin/electron-react-
boilerplate](https://github.com/chentsulin/electron-react-boilerplate)

------
ecesena
Nice - I do a lot of 2-4h small projects and every month I waste time
upgrading my boilerplate. I'll test this, but I love the concept.

Feature requests: \- react-router \- optionally, bootstrap \- easy to build &
push on github (e.g., default configure with /#/ urls

~~~
vulpino
Thanks! I'll definitely look into react-router / bootstrap.

And that's the same reason I built this - I have a lot of electron apps I want
to build, but no quick starting point. I'm glad it's something others are
finding useful as well!

------
mtzaldo
wallpaper:
[http://static.simpledesktops.com/uploads/desktops/2015/03/21...](http://static.simpledesktops.com/uploads/desktops/2015/03/21/coffee-
pixels.png)

------
will_pseudonym
I'm not a user of any of those stacks, but I love the name! :)

~~~
anaptdemise
Sounds like a stack Reggie Watts would create.

But then there is the node/js fronted community to one up everyone.

Does your stack manage complexity, or add too it... Why is such a stack
necessary. I bet you don't even ARIA bro...

~~~
matt4077
The current state of js libraries may be a bit unfortunate and often
frustratingly complex to manage. That's no reason to get all snappy though –
the rails stack has about the same number of components, they're just
integrated more tightly.

------
rememberlenny
This looks like a nice OSx app as webapp development stack.

